# Chat > Ερωτήσεις >  "Kόβει φέτες" η ethernet

## kxrist

Με ταυτόχρονη αντιγραφή αρχείων σε usb και download μέσω ethenet, χωρίς το cpu load του desktop να είναι στο κόκκινο, μέσω bandwith meter βλέπω ότι υπάρχει μεγάλη διακύμανση στην ταχύτητα του download η οποία και παραμένει όσο διαρκεί η αντιγραφή στο stick. Αν σταματήσει η αντιγραφή όλα δουλεύουν οκ.

Τι μπορεί να φταίει και πως μπορώ να το αποτρέψω ?

P.S. οι θύρες usb και ethernet είναι ενσωματωμένες στην motherboard.

----------


## trendy

Μήπως usb και ethernet μοιράζονται κοινό πόρο (bus, irq) και για αυτό έχεις πτώση; Αλλιώς μπορεί να πιτάρει ο δίσκος που προσπαθεί να προλάβει και τις δύο αντιγραφές;

----------


## mikemtb

Αν εχεις δυο σκληρους δισκους στο desktop, κανε το download στον εναν, και την αντιγραφη στο στικακι απο τον αλλο. Και πες μας τα αποτελεσματα!

----------


## kxrist

δεν έφταιγε τελικά κανένα από τα δύο. με οποιοδήποτε στικάκι μέχρι 8-16gb είναι οκ. 
Με στικάκι 64gb το οποίο είναι φορμαρισμένο σε ex-fat για να το βλέπουν τα WINXP εκεί υπάρχει το πρόβλημα. δε βλέπω να λύνεται...

----------

